# When there is NO teacher?!



## JDenver (Apr 13, 2009)

hi - new to these forums and very very excited.

I'm in a medium sized Canadian city.  There's a good handful of Tai Chi schools around, but literally NOTHING in Qigong, which is what I am really liking.  

I know that I need a teacher, but there simply isn't one.  There are no Qigong classes.  I've contacted everyone who teaches, and no one does private classes (there was one, but it was painfully expensive and so too expensive to even follow through).

So, any advice?  At this point I do 8 Brocades, sometimes a Wuji set, but mainly the Standing Post (taught to me by someone last year).


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2009)

Seminars?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 13, 2009)

JDenver said:


> I'm in a medium sized Canadian city.



It's ok to name the city. Someone might know of a teacher working privately there.


----------



## grydth (Apr 13, 2009)

I would suggest practicing what you have. It appears that, even as a beginner, you have learned 3 sets. Respectfully, practice those for some months before seeking more. You will be surprised at the insights which come to you.

Here in the USA people always want to learn new forms, and then quickly another....and another.... what one too often sees is that the student really doesn't *learn *any of them. People say they know many forms, but they can't do any of them with any understanding or expertise; as they rapidly seek to 'learn' more, old knowledge is squeezed out.

There are no deadlines in Tai Chi/Qi Gong.... I would say work with what you have and more opportunities will come to you in time.


----------



## JDenver (Apr 13, 2009)

Winnipeg.  Yes, the booming metropolis of Winnipeg.

- CFQ Qigong classes every few months, but at this point I'm not anywhere near wanting to add such a specific set to what I do.
- A nice guy who focuses on Bagua, but I can't seem to ever get him to do anything around Qigong with me.
- A Sifu who does a Qigong class from time to time at the most bizarre time of day for anyone who works.  Impossible.

And that's what I've got for Qigong in the entire city.  It's tough.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Apr 14, 2009)

grydth said:


> I would suggest practicing what you have. It appears that, even as a beginner, you have learned 3 sets. Respectfully, practice those for some months before seeking more. You will be surprised at the insights which come to you.
> 
> Here in the USA people always want to learn new forms, and then quickly another....and another.... what one too often sees is that the student really doesn't *learn *any of them.



The problem is that the original poster likely never learned any details or had good training in those three qigong sets. Without the details, the sets really lose their purpose and don't do much after you've trained them for a week or two.

In the absence of a real teacher, I'd simply suggest you go on Amazon and pick another set that you like. You may have to substitute breadth for depth until you can get real teachings.

Ken Cohen's Essential Qigong Training Course is very good.


----------



## grydth (Apr 14, 2009)

This is a sound point to consider. But, we can make no assumptions on this - it is just as likely that excellent early teachers have fueled this person's interest. The original poster can perhaps tell us more....


----------



## JDenver (Apr 14, 2009)

I learned 8 Brocades and Standing Pole sets from a local guy who did 10 years of Karate, then 5-7 years Bagua.  He goes to China every year to study (with whom, I never found out).

I supplemented this with Ken Cohen's 'Way of Qigong' and Galipoli's Qigong DVD, both of which cover the Standing postures and basics.  I feel confident that I'm doing the postures correctly, thinking of it appropriately (only focussing to Dan Tian, breath, and no use of intention with chi), and practice for 15-25 minutes per day.

Is this decent enough?  I dunno, that's why I ask!  Maybe some of you can provide guidance.  For example, at what point is NOT having a very experienced teacher not too detrimental?  I feel stuck, of course, like I have no other options.  I also feel like I'm doing well with it, and maybe that says alot.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Apr 15, 2009)

JDenver said:


> For example, at what point is NOT having a very experienced teacher not too detrimental?



Good question. I haven't seen anyone ask that before. 

The answer is when you understand energetics enough to work on your own. Many teachers give the students fish -- various qigong sets. But some will teach you how to fish -- how the qigong sets work. 

When you understand how they work, you don't really need a teacher to continue your training.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 15, 2009)

Here is a list:  http://www.qigong-alliance.org/members/members-Canada.htm

You may have to travel to find a teacher. In the mean time study up on Qigong theory.



> Is this decent enough? I dunno, that's why I ask! Maybe some of you can provide guidance. For example, at what point is NOT having a very experienced teacher not too detrimental? I feel stuck, of course, like I have no other options. I also feel like I'm doing well with it, and maybe that says alot.


 I don't see anything wrong with practicing standing mediation for 15-25 mins. I don't know if you are relaxed,sinking,rooted and what not. Focusing on the lower dan tian is one method which builds Qi in the area. Where ever the Yi(intent or logical mind) goes so does Qi. As for the question when is not having a teacher not too detrimental...I have been doing Qigong for almost 14 years IMO I think I barely scratched the surface being that it is such a vast subject and can go in so many directions such as History,theory,actual practice,differences between schools of thought etc etc.


----------



## JDenver (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, thank you everyone. 

I may not have a person standing in the room with me, but I'm feeling like I've found a large set of virtual teachers.


----------

